# UK treatment for bacteria infection in shrimp



## criptic (1 Aug 2014)

I've had a few sudden deaths of adults from what I think is a bacterial infection. I'm going to use melafix and para guard but is there any other product available in the UK over the counter for such infections in shrimp.

Thanks Lou


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Aug 2014)

what make you think its bacterial?  Not uncommon to lose a few during high temps.. ive lost 3 or 4 over the last few weeks, all adults, often berried as the most stressed.


----------



## criptic (1 Aug 2014)

All parameters stable, cooler for temp stability. They all have opaque flesh before death, no obvious stressors to cause necrosis.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Aug 2014)

Hmm, consistent water changes and adding catappa or alder cone concentrate will help a lot, cant say I've heard of any other ways to deal with bacterial issues.


----------



## EnderUK (1 Aug 2014)

Yeah I've been losing a couple every few days. I was so sad I got a bigger filter for them to oxygenate the water more, then the temperature drop so I don't know if the extra flow worked or not.


----------



## X3NiTH (2 Aug 2014)

I doubt a bacterial bloom would be the cause, from personal observation a bacterial bloom would cause water quality issues that you could visibly discern. Don't muck about with your water if you don't have to, wait, observe then act!

If in doubt, water change to the same TDS as you are removing, do not treat the water unnecessarily it will upset the equilibrium.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Aug 2014)

Catappa leaves and the 2 medications you have mentioned would be your safest options.
Are there any other symptoms?
Are the shrimp moulting correctly? Higher temperatures can cause a faster growth rate which would make the problem more obvious as the need for skin shedding increases.


----------



## mafoo (2 Aug 2014)

Garlic is recommended by some people as a natural antibiotic. Its also meant to counter act the effects of copper. Not sure if its shrimp safe so ill leave it for some more knolegeable to step in.


----------



## Michael W (2 Aug 2014)

Bacterial infections could cause problems but as mentioned a sign of it is usually cloudy water. I had been made aware of it in a forum post on PFK. The bacterial problems was said to occur around spring/summer time on that thread due to temperature changes. The product that was recommended was Genchem Beta G http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/genchem-beta-g-50g.html and feeding dried oats was another way to help with this.

However, as mentioned earlier also, water changes are a priority regardless if shrimps or fish that are showing signs of illness. If it is a bacterial bloom, water changes will also help.


----------



## criptic (3 Aug 2014)

My water is crystal clear and until then they were moulting and had been berried twice with no problems. Shrimp lets still alive so far. I'm feeding Biomax, no ferts and topping up / water changing with filtered rainwater in a 4-5 hr drip feed method. I've dropped the cooler from 23 to 21 for now to help.


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2014)

I have a friend who uses the twin star shrimp specific one when his shrimp were dying no matter what he tried nothing worked until that 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------

